# Linux on 8051



## akshar (Aug 16, 2006)

8051 is an embedded system chip. I want to know whether it is possible to develop linux operating system using this chip as main hardware component. 

If yes to what extent. Secondly, is there any research in this field or does anyone know any linux type system software designed for 8051?

I am not an expert in 8051, I dont even know what it is but want to know if it is posssible.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2006)

Can you give us more idea on what is 8051? I have no clue. And did you search on google?

See if any of these help
*sourceware.org/ml/ecos-discuss/2002-10/msg00426.html
*sdcc.sourceforge.net/
*www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-nonx86.html


----------



## borg (Aug 16, 2006)

8051 is a Microcontroller family from intel. Though a lot of other companies manufacture licensed variants of the same. Microcontrollers are basically Microprocessors with added functionality such as onboard memory (generally a few KBs in the form of RAM & ROM) & other such things such as serial communication, etc. They find application mainly in embedded systems (things like Microwave ovens, digicams, etc, etc,etc). Now I don't know if Linux will run on Microcontrollers, but I have heard of something called 'embedded Linux'. Search for this term man.


----------



## sci-3d (Aug 27, 2006)

I also using 8051. I think linux on 8051 mean Real-Time Operating System (RTOS).
For develment of RTOS for 8051 please refer to *www.freertos.org.


----------

